# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Funniest pranks, this guy is going to get himself killed :)

## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7HxiMWVL4g  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92agCKHpMqw

----------


## r3nov8or

First time I'd seen these, but of course the kids had already! 
Funny stuff, but wouldn't want to be on the receiving end  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

It's hilarious how his kid is so much into tricking the Mum, have a look at the one where he is pretending to syphon petrol, he's a brave man, this one could get him killed very easily.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Top one Metrix, my Sons kids ride these, have sent him the links. It's Ok none of them have remote control.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

So fake yet still so funny ...

----------


## Marc

Seen them before, yet do not find them funny.

----------


## boyracer

Well, that's 2 minutes of my life I'm not getting back....
did you see the size of that truck!

----------


## METRIX

> Well, that's 2 minutes of my life I'm not getting back....
> did you see the size of that truck!

  I know, it makes her look like a  midgit

----------


## Spottiswoode

I did like the one where he filled the house like a massive ball pit. Don't find faking your sons death funny, maybe if it was grandpa? 
Made me me wonder where he gets the money from.

----------

